# Gone "Dotty" today!



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Having bed rest due to a virus! And trying to knit keeps going wrong! So tried my hand at "Dotty' drawings in "Pen,Ink & Charcoal! Me thinks might be able to turn these pics into cards! What do you think? 
Thanks to Tats Gran for pic & copyrights to bird picture!


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

That would make beautiful original cards anyone would love to receive.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Those are teriffic!
feel better


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! If I go 'dotty' it just looks like I kept dropping my pen. Can't imagine that they'd be any better if you weren't feeling under the weather.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Having bed rest due to a virus! And trying to knit keeps going wrong! So tried my hand at "Dotty' drawings in "Pen,Ink & Charcoal! Me thinks might be able to turn these pics into cards! What do you think?
> Thanks to Tats Gran for pic & copyrights to bird picture!


They are very nice. I certainly wouldn't mind a card from those pictures, and I'm sure other people wouldn't either. I make 'cards' - or more correctly, writing paper from pictures put onto paper - but nothing as nice as that.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful work. Would be lovely cards.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Granny Pearl- Sure hope you'll soon be over that virus and well again! Your drawings are beautiful! You must be an artist already!
Yes, they'd make lovely cards! Take good care now! : )


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Those are beautiful, and yes, they'd make great cards. Go for it!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

You are so talented! The drawings are wonderful.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They look great. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

They absolutely would make gorgeous cards!

Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I like them!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

They would make great cards.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow. So original and just perfect for cards.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

They are lovely they definitely would make nice cards x I love the seed head one x


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

They are lovely and would make awesome cards.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh WOW! Krissy. I love them and yes they would make amazing cards. I would love to receive one, knowing how much love would go into each one. I think you will be very busy darling. I'm going to have a go now; It won't look anything like yours but it looks very therapeutic. I hope you feel better soon my lovely Sister. I'm writing out a lot of cards at the moment and adding Psalms 116:1 to the inside cover. I'll copy your idea for the fronts, if that's OK with you. Agape love to you. x


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

If they are this good when you're under the weather, I'd like to see the masterpieces when you're well again!!! Lovely work! 
I think I'd like a few to hang on my wall. Oh my, that would be great!
Get well soon.
Hannet


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Oh WOW! Krissy. I love them and yes they would make amazing cards. I would love to receive one, knowing how much love would go into each one. I think you will be very busy darling. I'm going to have a go now; It won't look anything like yours but it looks very therapeutic. I hope you feel better soon my lovely Sister. I'm writing out a lot of cards at the moment and adding Psalms 116:1 to the inside cover. I'll copy your idea for the fronts, if that's OK with you. Agape love to you. x


Hi Chris thanks honey yes they are very therapeutic! I had Psalms 116 come through either my facebook page or instagram yesterday and was just what I needed & writing to a poorly sis in our Cong was able to share it with her! ...Dotty drawing you need a good clear pic to copy from & mark out your main dots of your shape first so you can join the up! Hope to see a pic from your talented efforts! I,m sure you,ll Suprise your self to how good they are! Was going to write to you to ask how you were! Today! So pleased you,ve commented! 🌹 need to go as normally visit another sis! Who is really into crocheting & knitting! She was a real good help to me when I first started crocheting! We now spend an hour on crafts & do a " Family" worship time discussing W/T for this week we are doing it over phone today! 💖 you,ll have to PM your address x😘 hugs & love Krissy xo


----------



## GranFran (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful! You are so very talented! Sorry you're not feeling well and hope you recover quickly. Blessings! GranFran


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Great cards! I really love the Queen Anne's Lace!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

you are very talented even in your illness. get well soon


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you everyone I really appreciate your kind & lovely comments & appreciate so much your caring words to! Bless you all in your personal needs! Xo&#127801;&#128158;&#128144;


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Absolutely they would make great cards, they're wonderful!!
Feel better hon...it's a bummer when you are not well, hope you are getting some help, there.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Dusti said:


> Absolutely they would make great cards, they're wonderful!!
> Feel better hon...it's a bummer when you are not well, hope you are getting some help, there.


Bless you Dusti! & many thanks, & for your care! Having lots of TLC from hubby! 🌹💞


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful. I have a couple of framed 'Pointillism' art of birds. Some of my favourite art techniques.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Looking forward to see a card you've made in this technique. What a wonderful effect!
Thank you for sharing, when you explain it, you make it sound easy to do. I'll give it a try soon on one of my cards. I hope you are feeling better today :thumbup:


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

How unique!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

WOW! What a virus you must have....I wouldn't mind a "touch" of that one.....lol....magnificent work, and looks like some lovely cards coming up!!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

You did these when you couldn't knit? Wow! What else can you do when you are sick. These are marvelously creative.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Tove said:


> Beautiful. I have a couple of framed 'Pointillism' art of birds. Some of my favourite art techniques.


Tove thank you! These are my first try at this Pointillism art technique ... And not my last! Even though I feel quite rough! Really enjoyed doing these yesterday! Hope to try some more the weekend! If I feel up to it! .... so understand why you favour this technique in your framed art of bird pieces! ☺😄


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Annekeetje said:


> Looking forward to see a card you've made in this technique. What a wonderful effect!
> Thank you for sharing, when you explain it, you make it sound easy to do. I'll give it a try soon on one of my cards. I hope you are feeling better today :thumbup:


Thank you Annekeetje .... Look forward to seeing your "Dotty" art if you try it! Thanks for your care! Just hope this virus doesn,t linger as long as it has for some! 🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> WOW! What a virus you must have....I wouldn't mind a "touch" of that one.....lol....magnificent work, and looks like some lovely cards coming up!!


BettyIrene! Thanks for making me chuckle & smile! Appreciate your kind words to!🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Grammy Toni said:


> You did these when you couldn't knit? Wow! What else can you do when you are sick. These are marvelously creative.


Bless you Grammy Toni! Many thanks! Feel cheered up by your kind words! 🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

dragonswing said:


> How unique!!


Thanks & appreciate your words 🌹


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I so admire the talent of those of you who can put pen and ink to paper and create such nice things.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> I so admire the talent of those of you who can put pen and ink to paper and create such nice things.


Montana Gramma 🌹 that's so kind & lovely of you to say! Thank you co much! Bless you! 💐


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Just beautiful and would make great greeting cards or enlarged and framed as a print. :thumbup:


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Sometimes there is a reason why we can not do something, and have to take a break from it...and lucky for us you did and shared your beautiful drawings with us. Hope you get well soon and back to enjoying good health...Happy Crafting Davena


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

They would make beautiful cards! Going dotty looks like fun. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Wonderful work.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Very talented lady,these would make really lovely cards.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These are so beautiful!!! You are so talented!!!! I hope you are feeling better very soon.
Christian love forever and ever!!!!! Your sis Judy


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow!! Those are beautiful! They would make lovely cards!! &#10084;&#65039; Feel better!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Ohhhhhh! I'm so annoyed with myself. I thought I could do it but it was nothing like yours. It turned into a big blob of black. Lol. I need those lessons quickly.. How are you feeling today. I hope you've been a good girl and have been resting properly. Agape love to you dear Sis.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Ohhhhhh! I'm so annoyed with myself. I thought I could do it but it was nothing like yours. It turned into a big blob of black. Lol. I need those lessons quickly.. How are you feeling today. I hope you've been a good girl and have been resting properly. Agape love to you dear Sis.


Ahhhh! Bless you Chris! .... Mine need improvements to ! Lol the " humming bird" looks like he,s not moved from the feeder!..... Thanks Hun! ... Still feeling rough! Had a pretty bad weekend! "Horrendous headaches ear pain!" Feels like the Virus is in my glands! One of my girlfriends says she had for 5 weeks!😰😰 my sister in law who,s got Breast cancer is starting to get the same symptons! She must have picked it up from hospital last week when she had surgery! As we,ve not seen each other for a while! ..... I,ve managed to do a little knitting! (Turning out nit my best work! ) and trying to do a water colour painting for a competition! But can only work on it a little at a time! Going back to bed now! Hope your ok! 🌹 hugs xo krissy x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Ahhhh! Bless you Chris! .... Mine need improvements to ! Lol the " humming bird" looks like he,s not moved from the feeder!..... Thanks Hun! ... Still feeling rough! Had a pretty bad weekend! "Horrendous headaches ear pain!" Feels like the Virus is in my glands! One of my girlfriends says she had for 5 weeks!😰😰 my sister in law who,s got Breast cancer is starting to get the same symptons! She must have picked it up from hospital last week when she had surgery! As we,ve not seen each other for a while! ..... I,ve managed to do a little knitting! (Turning out nit my best work! ) and trying to do a water colour painting for a competition! But can only work on it a little at a time! Going back to bed now! Hope your ok! 🌹 hugs xo krissy x


Love and prayers for you darling Krissy. Get a goodnight's sleep and hot warm drinks tomorrow with honey and lemon and painkillers every 4 hours. I hope your SIL doesn't go down with a bang with this virus. hospitals are the worse places ever to spread germs. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Love and prayers for you darling Krissy. Get a goodnight's sleep and hot warm drinks tomorrow with honey and lemon and painkillers every 4 hours. I hope your SIL doesn't go down with a bang with this virus. hospitals are the worse places ever to spread germs. I'll be thinking of you.


Thanks sweetheart! 😘 Malcolm got me some lemons & honey today! So have started on it! Just about managed to use phone link for meeting tonite! Tried to prepare this morning! Couldn't, read for long! So just listened tonite & soaked it up! "The best tonic" 🌹 hugs 💞xx


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Thanks sweetheart! 😘 Malcolm got me some lemons & honey today! So have started on it! Just about managed to use phone link for meeting tonite! Tried to prepare this morning! Couldn't, read for long! So just listened tonite & soaked it up! "The best tonic" 🌹 hugs 💞xx


Haha, you're a Tuesday girl and I'm a Thursday girl. All the same lovely info though. I'm also a 1:00pm Sunday girl too.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Haha, you're a Tuesday girl and I'm a Thursday girl. All the same lovely info though. I'm also a 1:00pm Sunday girl too.


Haha! I,m a Sunday 10am girl! Use to be a 2pm girl! 🌹


----------



## MsRose (Oct 27, 2012)

You are very talented - and all this while sick!!! Amazing! And yes, I would love a card that looked like that. I think you will have some friends that will be doubly appreciative!


----------



## MsRose (Oct 27, 2012)

You are very talented - and all this while sick!!! Amazing! And yes, I would love a card that looked like that. I think you will have some friends that will be doubly appreciative!


----------

